# Profile Picture?



## RubyRedHedgie (Apr 25, 2016)

I was wondering how to make a profile picture? I've seen other people with them but I don't see where to make my own. Is there a button somewhere? If anybody knows I'd love some help!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

If you click on "User CP" along the tan bar near the top of the page, it will take you to your account info. From there, down the left hand side, you can click "edit Avatar" which will give you the small picture under your username on the left of each post, or you can click "Edit Signature", which will give you the option to edit the content below each post. Profile images look best at 100x100 pixels, and the signature bar is nearly unlimited but smaller is better.

You can choose to add pictures from your computer for the profile, just like you would attach an image to an email, or you can choose to add a file that you have hosted somewhere like imgur or photobucket, if you use those. Signature images have to have been hosted online, you can't attach them.

If you want me to make you a custom signature or avatar, send me a message by clicking my username, clicking "Contact Info" and choosing "Send a private message to FinnickHog". We can discuss what you'd like and you can send me some pictures or text or whatever you're looking for. If you want to do it yourself, you can use paint, photoshop, or any of those guys to tidy up your images before you attach them.

If you have any more questions, just ask!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

You did it! It looks good!


----------



## RubyRedHedgie (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you so much! I think I want to play around with my pictures now.


----------

